# Grain storage



## Nullnvoid (14/7/15)

I have acquired these drums, sadly minus the chuppa chups. Are these suitable for storing grain in? They seal pretty tight.


----------



## razz (14/7/15)

Mate, are they metal or plastic? If they're metal they will keep the rats out.


----------



## Nullnvoid (14/7/15)

Yeah they are metal and look relatively strong.


----------



## Mr B (14/7/15)

They look great.

Might need to use a paint tin opener to stop buggering the rim? Cant see exactly though... 

Edit: Ok i cant concentrate for thinking about how may Chuppa Chups fit in them.....


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/7/15)

Useless...Send them to me and I will see what I can get for scrap value


----------



## Nullnvoid (14/7/15)

Mr B said:


> They look great.
> 
> Might need to use a paint tin opener to stop buggering the rim? Cant see exactly though...
> 
> Edit: Ok i cant concentrate for thinking about how may Chuppa Chups fit in them.....


But hard to tell from the picture but then it sits over so will be easy to take on and off. 

As for how many chuppa chups, there was a **** load in each


----------



## Nullnvoid (14/7/15)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Useless...Send them to me and I will see what I can get for scrap value


It's only really thin, not worth it


----------



## spog (14/7/15)

Nullnvoid said:


> But hard to tell from the picture but then it sits over so will be easy to take on and off.
> As for how many chuppa chups, there was a **** load in each


13 gram or 2 kilo variations ?


----------



## Nullnvoid (14/7/15)

spog said:


> 13 gram or 2 kilo variations ?


Yes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (14/7/15)




----------



## Nullnvoid (14/7/15)

Ok so the ones in mine were the small ones 

That's huge


----------

